# Should I purchase?



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been in and out of snow removal for over 10 years now. I would now like to try it with an ATV for just driveways. Was at local dealer and got an out the door price for an 2009 Polaris 800 for $6,900, with plow and winch total of $7,700. I still will shop for winch and plow but does this seem like a deal for ATV as an Polaris 500 was only $500 less?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not up on my Polaris price's but that seems OK to me,

are there other dealers near by that you could compare to?

also you have to ask yourself which ATV due you really want?

that 800 will have alot of power for pushing snow.

what type/brand of Plow?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That sounds like a good price to me. What kind of plow and winch comes with it?


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

56" one way Polaris plow and 2500lb Polaris winch


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I brought an 08 800 sportsman last march 6,500 tax and title,but with no plow or winch. That sounds like a pretty good deal to me.


----------

